# Electrical Problem



## DonG (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi has anyone encountered a problem with the electrical receptacles the ones that are not working are the ones for the Tv and the one on the counter we have purchased a 2008 23 foot outback every other receptacle works any help would be great we are new to this the previous owner swears everything worked


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Check Breakers and GFCI outlets to see if something has popped.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If it is not the GFI then it will just be a loose wire. You will need to pull the outlets and check the connections.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I've had this same problem a couple times and it has been discussed here recently. Your problem may simply be a couple of loose ground wires at the ground buss bar in your converter. Try this:

1. Unplug your trailer from shore power and disconnect your battery.

2. Open the door on the converter box and you should find a large face plate with your fuses and breakers visible.

3. Remove the two screws that hold the face plate and then remove the face plate. You should now see all the electrical connections.

4. Ensure the shore power is disconnected.

5. Look for the buss bar with all the ground wires side by side.

6. Did I say to unplug the trailer from AC power?

7. Tighten the lug screws on all the ground wires.

8. Replace the face plate and screws.

9. Reconnect the shore power and the battery and try your outlets.

I lost my microwave on a trip nearly one year after buying the Outback. It baffled me all weekend. Later, at home, I removed the microwave from the cabinet and plugged it in inside the house - and it worked fine! So I, like you, posted the same question, "What now?" Someone gave me this suggestion. Problem solved. Just hope it solves yours!

_(Read this somewhere - as your trailer is towed down the road at 55 mph, it is similar to your house being shaken by a 3.5 magnitude earthquake.)_

Mike


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

I think it's a good idea to check the converter terminations once a year or so, as a maintenance item.


----------



## DonG (Aug 11, 2010)

OK I got your responses back where do I check for the breakers I can not seem to find them on my unit we have the 23RS model



Nathan said:


> Check Breakers and GFCI outlets to see if something has popped.


----------



## DonG (Aug 11, 2010)

Scoutr2 said:


> I've had this same problem a couple times and it has been discussed here recently. Your problem may simply be a couple of loose ground wires at the ground buss bar in your converter. Try this:
> 
> 1. Unplug your trailer from shore power and disconnect your battery.
> 
> ...


Where do I find the converter box I am really new to this but have a lot of electrical experiance I just do not know where the converter box is please help


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Scoutr2 said:


> I've had this same problem a couple times and it has been discussed here recently. Your problem may simply be a couple of loose ground wires at the ground buss bar in your converter. Try this:
> 
> 1. Unplug your trailer from shore power and disconnect your battery.
> 
> ...


Well then you haven't towed your trailer through New York City, or Staten Island......I would say closer to a 5.5 and that is doing 35mph.......It is bad, one of the reasons I don't make many trips off the island here.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

DonG said:


> Where do I find the converter box I am really new to this but have a lot of electrical experiance I just do not know where the converter box is please help


The location varies by model. But somewhere you should see a black plastic panel, probably close to the floor. The converter is almost certainly in the space behind that panel.

But from your original post, I think you just need the circuit breakers, which is part of that panel. They're smaller, but otherwise similar to residential ones - i.e. there's just a lever that flips back and forth.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

DonG said:


> I've had this same problem a couple times and it has been discussed here recently. Your problem may simply be a couple of loose ground wires at the ground buss bar in your converter. Try this:
> 
> 1. Unplug your trailer from shore power and disconnect your battery.
> 
> ...


Where do I find the converter box I am really new to this but have a lot of electrical experiance I just do not know where the converter box is please help
[/quote]

As was pointed out, the location of your converter box and electrical panel varies by model. Mine is beneath the fridge, on my 29BHS. If you plug the trailer into shore power and then turn on all your overhead 12V lights, you should hear the converter box fan "whirring." Just follow the sound. It will be in some place that's accessible to the owner, It contains all your 120V circuit breakers, the main breakers, and the 12V fuses for all the circuits in the trailer.

But once you locate it - be sure to UNPLUG from shore power before proceeding. (Did I mention that before?)









Mike


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

On a 23RS, the converter/breaker panel is underneath the storage cupboard and drawer, just aft of the fridge. It is a black plastic panel, with a flip down door.
The GFI breaker is in the bathroom.
Hope that helps.

Gilligan


----------



## DonG (Aug 11, 2010)

Gilligan said:


> On a 23RS, the converter/breaker panel is underneath the storage cupboard and drawer, just aft of the fridge. It is a black plastic panel, with a flip down door.
> The GFI breaker is in the bathroom.
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Gilligan


Thanks to all problem solved it was the gfi plug


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

GFI tripped or defective?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

DonG said:


> Thanks to all problem solved it was the gfi plug


Glad to hear. I'd bet 70% are GFI, 10% breakers and 20% loose grounds.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

john7349 said:


> I think it's a good idea to check the converter terminations once a year or so, as a maintenance item.


Great idea, adding to the list! I love it when I learn something while reading a post that was totally unexpected - kinda like finding money in a pocket!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Scoutr2 said:


> But once you locate it - be sure to UNPLUG from shore power before proceeding. (Did I mention that before?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh... is there a story there Mike?


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

BoaterDan said:


> But once you locate it - be sure to UNPLUG from shore power before proceeding. (Did I mention that before?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh... is there a story there Mike?








[/quote]

No. Just making sure. I can't help it. My job is teaching service training classes for heavy equipment and I have to be vigilant with safety practices. And I don't want anybody getting hurt following my directions, either!

(Well, there was that time I was working on our ice-maker without unplugging the fridge. It was shocking how easy it was to replace it!)









Mike


----------

